# "Lisboa inundada"



## Gerofil (31 Out 2010 às 22:10)

*Lisboa: cheias, derrocadas e sismos são riscos prováveis*

O geógrafo Luís Zêzere, da Universidade de Lisboa, identificou as cheias, as derrocadas e um eventual sismo como os riscos naturais mais prováveis em Lisboa e defendeu limites à construção nas zonas onde as inundações são mais prováveis, noticia a Lusa. 
O investigador analisou a possibilidade de acontecerem na AML (Área Metropolitana de Lisboa) riscos naturais como inundação por tsunami, sismo, erosão do litoral, movimentos de massa em vertentes, cheias e inundações, incêndios florestais e riscos tecnológicos, definindo quais os territórios onde é mais provável que ocorram estes fenómenos. Concluiu que os riscos mais problemáticos são as cheias, as derrocadas e a possibilidade de um sismo. 
Para o geógrafo, a solução para evitar tragédias em caso de cheias ou derrocadas, é simples, basta proibir a construção em zonas onde existe uma probabilidade elevada de ocorrerem. As baixas de Loures, Odivelas, Vila Franca de Xira, Alhandra e Alverca, por exemplo, são «sítios muito expostos às cheias e inundações». 
«A solução é claramente não edificar mais. As cheias ocorrem em zonas muito mais delimitadas e é fácil evitá-las, porque são até áreas com outros tipos de interesses, onde podemos ter parques urbanos, ou agricultura, ou outro tipo de utilização», disse à Lusa, criticando o facto de a expansão da construção nas zonas perigosas não ter abrandado na última década. 
De acordo com o geógrafo, há ainda um perigo frequente na AML, que é a instabilidade das vertentes e os deslizamentos, que se sucederam neste Inverno.  «É o caso da encosta de Campolide ou do caso da derrocada que interrompeu a CREL durante três meses», exemplificou, salientando que este risco atinge sobretudo os concelhos de Loures, Vila Franca de Xira, Mafra e, já fora da AML, Arruda dos Vinhos. 
Para o investigador, já a solução para mitigar o risco sísmico não passa por deixar de construir. Zêzere considerou que Portugal tem uma boa lei a reger a construção anti-sísmica no país, que vem já desde os anos 80. «Partindo do princípio de que esta lei está a ser cumprida, não é suposto que tenhamos muitos problemas para a construção posterior a 1983. No entanto, não é seguro que isto aconteça, porque, em abono da verdade, a fiscalização não é muito eficaz e só saberemos se as regras anti-sísmicas estarão a ser cumpridas quando houver um sismo grande», considerou. 
Em caso de sismo, «muitos dos edifícios anteriores à lei vão seguramente cair», afirmou. «Quando um sismo afectar Lisboa, a perda de vidas humanas vai depender de o sismo ocorrer de dia ou de noite, durante a semana ou ao final de semana, porque há muita gente a trabalhar em Lisboa, mas muito pouca gente dorme em Lisboa», declarou. 
Actualmente já há soluções para reforçar os edifícios contra os sismos, «mas ainda é uma coisa cara, pelo que tem de ser feita com algum critério».  «A Assembleia da República, neste momento, está perfeitamente protegida e em caso de investida sísmica não deve cair. Mas como não há dinheiro para pagar o alargamento a todos os edifícios, seria bom protegermos os quartéis de bombeiros, os hospitais e os centros de saúde, por exemplo, porque é suposto contarmos com eles em caso de emergência», concluiu. 

TVI24


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2010 às 22:15)

*Ainda à mercê das cheias*

Nem Portugal nem os países europeus conhecem bem as situações de potencial risco de cheia. Até 2015, deverão ter elaboradas cartas, mas nem todos os problemas serão mapeados ou antecipados. É o caso das inundações torrenciais ou os acidentes nas encostas.
"Seria uma enorme hipocrisia da minha parte estar a dar nota de que somos conhecedores das situações de risco", reconhece o presidente do Instituto da Água (INAG). "Podemos ser conhecedores de um pré-mapeamento das áreas inundáveis (nos planos directores municipais - PDM), mas é necessário fazer uma avaliação muito precisa", disse Orlando Borges ao JN.
Mas, sustenta, "não conhecemos nós, nem conhecem muitos países", como parece ter demonstrado a sucessão de 100 grandes inundações registadas na Europa entre 1998 e 2007, causando 400 mortos, meio milhão de deslocados e 25 mil milhões de prejuízos. Por isso a União aprovou, em 2007, uma directiva sobre avaliação e gestão de riscos de inundações.
A directiva, que está em fase final de transposição para o Direito português, obriga a elaborar até 2015 planos de gestão (ver "ficha" sobre etapas) mas Portugal tem algum trabalho feito desde as cheias de 1983 que causaram uma dezena de mortes na bacia do Tejo, com o levantamento cartográfico de áreas adjacentes inundáveis na área metropolitana de Lisboa, no Zêzere e na veiga de Chaves. Imediatamente a seguir, vieram os PDM, que são obrigados a definir as zonas inundáveis em função da informação disponível. O próprio INAG desenvolveu informação própria.
*Aprofundar conhecimento - *Toda essa informação, que está a ser sistematizada, é ainda insuficiente. Em 1983, nas inundações do Tejo, por exemplo, não se conhecia bem a ocupação do território, a obstrução das linhas de água, ribeiras canalizadas com secções de vazante insuficientes. Embora menor, nomeadamente naquela zona, o desconhecimento mantém-se, reconhece o presidente do INAG.
É necessário fazer levantamentos rigorosos, elaborar modelos hidrológicos, estudar afluências, impermeabilizações, obstruções, sobretudo em bacias de grande torrencialidade, como a do Tejo, onde morreram 400 pessoas em 1967.
A torrencialidade é um problema. "Podemos avisar Tomar que vai ter cheias com sete ou oito horas de antecedência, ou gerir o Rio Tejo com 12 horas de avanço, mas, no caso de cheias torrenciais repentinas em Lisboa não é praticamente possível ter um sistema de alerta, porque ocorrem poucos minutos depois da precipitação", explica.
Embora convicto de que a directiva representa um grande avanço, Orlando Borges sublinha que "o risco nunca é nulo". E refere mais uma vez as cheias do Tejo de 1983 que estudou bem (foi o seu primeiro trabalho para o INAG como geógrafo), para destacar os acidentes devidos a fenómenos associados, como a instabilidade das vertentes. "Parte das pessoas morreu em acidentes a meio da encosta". Como na Madeira. 

Alfredo Maia

JN


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2010 às 22:18)

*ARTIGO DE OPINIÃO*

*Inundações em Lisboa
(Por Jorge Lage)*

Os políticos são o que sempre foram e quando parecem diferentes do que sempre foram, apenas estão a teatralizar perante a opinião pública.
Lisboa cresceu imenso no pós-25 de Abril, mas não em bom planeamento, segurança e bem-estar dos seus habitantes, apesar de a Natureza ir lançando os seus sérios avisos de protesto de como é tratada.
Fiquei chocado e indignado com a teatralização de alguns comentadores e dos meios de comunicação social sobre a impossibilidade de se resolverem os problemas das inundações em Lisboa com as chuvas mais fortes.
Eu vivo numa rua (muito antiga) do centro de Braga e o que o presidente da câmara fez foi substituir a pequena conduta de águas pluviais por uma muito maior. A partir daí toda a água tem escoamento mais ou menos normal.
Em Lisboa, o «arrumar a casa» que o presidente do município e os seus sábios vereadores dizem ter feito será, em certos aspectos, um exercício de retórica. Lá diz o ditado: - Bem prega S. Tomás!
«Arrumar a casa», com tanta massa cinzenta em volta do presidente, deveria ser resolver todos os graves problemas da cidade e que incomodam os seus habitantes.
Deviam fazer o levantamento dos locais mais problemáticos com as chuvas e resolvê-los em tempo razoável. Em certas zonas de declive em que as condutas são muito extensas terão de ser substituídas por outras muitíssimo maiores, mas o seu escoamento ao chegar às partes baixas deveria ser independente das ali existentes e desembocarem directamente no rio ou linhas de água. Penso que nas zonas de inundações habituais se deve repensar toda a rede de esgotos. Isso exige muito esforço, muitos gastos, não se vê, mas dá segurança e evita gastos maiores.
Era bom que esse trabalho fosse feito já, que ainda há fundos comunitários e as empresas construtoras de condutas de cimento lutam por sobreviver, vendendo o material a preço de saldo. Além disso, evitavam-se, no futuro, novos males ou prejuízos aos munícipes.
Mas o que nos indignou foi a displicência de alguns comentadores e dos meios de comunicação, como se não houvesse nada a fazer. Estamos a ver uma professora geógrafa, duma universidade de Lisboa, que parecia estar mais interessada em transmitir uma boa imagem sua para a televisão, do que ir ao fundo da questão. Mas tem de haver solução dentro do razoável e muito necessário!
Um agricultor que faz drenagens dos solos, saberia dizer qual era a solução e que decorre do simples «saber de experiência feito».
Se calhar arrumar a casa lisboeta pode ser mais a fachada, porque problemas graves como os das inundações ou insegurança parecem não figurar tanto no caderno de encargos.

Fonte: NetBila 2009


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2010 às 22:22)

*Futuro Museu dos Coches está em zona de risco sísmico e inundações*

O departamento de Protecção Civil da autarquia de Lisboa concluiu que o futuro Museu dos Coches está a ser construído numa zona vulnerável a sismos e inundações, de acordo com um parecer a que a Lusa teve acesso.
A Câmara de Lisboa discute terça-feira (JUNHO/2009) uma proposta do vereador do Urbanismo, Manuel Salgado (PS), para que a autarquia dê "parecer favorável condicionado" ao projecto do novo Museu dos Coches. 
"Geologicamente, a área de implantação do Novo Museu dos Coches localiza-se sobre terrenos pertencentes ao Complexo Vulcânico de Lisboa. Parte desta unidade encontra-se no entanto recoberta por uma sequência de aluviões e aterros, que são especialmente favoráveis a fenómenos de amplificação de efeitos sísmicos", lê-se no parecer. 

RTP


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2010 às 22:26)

*Câmara em tribunal devido às inundações*

O Ministério Público pediu a condenação da Câmara Municipal de Vila Franca de Xira pelo atraso de nove anos na delimitação das zonas sujeitas ao risco de cheias e devido à inexistência de regulamentação que condicione ou proíba a construção nessas áreas. Aquele concelho, que é dos mais afectados pelas inundações a nível nacional, não conta com uma Carta de Áreas Inundáveis, um dever imposto às autarquias durante o Governo de António Guterres, em finais de 1998. O processo corre neste momento no Tribunal Administrativo do Círculo de Lisboa.
A acusação do Ministério Público surgiu após uma acção popular interposta pelo movimento cívico Xiradania, em Dezembro de 2007. O procurador decidiu assumir aquela acção depois da autarquia a ter contestado, no passado mês de Março. A Câmara defende-se que tem desenvolvido nos últimos anos vários estudos e que os atrasos se devem a alterações solicitadas pelo Instituto Nacional da Água (INAG).
Ao JN, fonte da autarquia garantiu que desde de Maio de 1997 conta com uma Carta de Condicionantes Biofísicas, ainda assim longe do exigido pela legislação em vigor. Argumentando também que vários estudos têm sido desenvolvidos de forma a serem incluídos na revisão do Plano Director Municipal (PDM), que decorre há meia dúzia de anos. 
Porém, para o MP a defesa da autarquia peca pela falta de sustentação, já que se corre o risco de quando o PDM estiver concluído as áreas inundáveis de Vila Franca de Xira estarem ocupadas por construção. "Com esta falha vão nascendo projectos, como é o caso da Nova Vila Franca que vai colocar mais de 3000 pessoas numa zona inundável", confirmou, ao JN, José Capucha, um dos autores da acção popular.
Na acusação, o procurador salienta que o trabalho já feito pela Câmara permite-lhe regulamentar a carta o mais breve possível. Destacado-se a elaboração do Estudo Hidráulico e Hidrológico do concelho, pelo Laboratório de Engenharia Civil, que servirá de apoio à revisão do PDM.

Portal da Fénix


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2010 às 22:30)

*Saturação das redes de drenagem na origem da maioria das inundações em Lisboa*

FEVEREIRO/2008

A câmara de Lisboa aponta a saturação das redes de drenagem como a causa da maioria das inundações que afectaram hoje a cidade, e lembrou que está previsto um investimento de 200 milhões de euros para melhorar o saneamento. 
Em declarações à Agência Lusa, o vice-presidente da autarquia, Marcos Perestrello afastou a hipótese das inundações estarem relacionadas com a falta de limpeza das sarjetas, responsabilizando antes a "situação de insuficiência dos sistemas de drenagem". "O primeiro problema foi a precipitação anormal e muito concentrada no tempo. Depois, verificou-se a saturação das redes de drenagem", afirmou o também vereador com o pelouro do Espaço Público. "Não teve nada a ver com a limpeza de sarjetas, que é feita regularmente. Numa enxurrada destas são arrastados detritos e terra que entopem automaticamente as sarjetas", justificou.
O autarca anunciou que serão apresentadas, em Março, as conclusões da terceira fase do Plano Geral de Drenagem que já "permite identificar os principais problemas [da rede de esgotos] e os investimentos necessários". Para melhorar as infra-estruturas de saneamento, a câmara deverá investir entre 160 a 200 milhões de euros durante a próxima década.
*Alcântara vai ser uma das zonas de intervenção prioritária - *"É uma zona que precisa de uma intervenção profunda, não é preciso uma precipitação anormal para que fique alagada", lembrou. Durante a manhã de hoje, as fortes chuvadas submergiram cerca de 200 carros que se encontravam num segundo piso subterrâneo da garagem do edifício "Alcântara-Rio".
Questionado sobre eventuais responsabilidades do município em prejuízos deste género, Marcos Perestrello declarou que era necessário analisar primeiro a situação, que desconhecia. Segundo o vereador, este tipo de inundações em edifícios pode estar associado a vários tipos de problemas: "não é só a saturação da rede. Também existem erros urbanísticos e de infra-estruturas e insuficiências do parque habitacional construído, sobretudo nos edifícios mais antigos".
*Os esgotos de Lisboa são constituídos por uma rede unitária que recolhe tanto as águas residuais como as pluviais. "É uma rede muito antiga que não mereceu durante 30 anos os investimentos de que deveria ter beneficiado", salientou Marcos Perestrello, considerando que os vários executivos municipais se limitaram a fazer "operações elementares de manutenção da rede".*

RTP


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2010 às 22:34)

*Região de Lisboa continua à mercê das inundações*

Se hoje chovesse tanto como na noite de 25 de Novembro de 1967, as cheias provocariam ainda mais estragos na região de Lisboa. Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles, o arquitecto paisagista que há 40 anos escapou à censura e foi à televisão explicar porque é que as inundações provocaram danos tão elevados, está convencido de que os poderes local e central têm "repetido e acumulado" os mesmos erros cometidos no passado. "A única diferença é que, entretanto, foram criados planos municipais para salvaguardar a circulação das águas das chuvas."
Mas isso de pouco vale porque boa parte destes projectos ainda "não saiu da gaveta". "Loures, Sintra ou Seixal são alguns dos municípios que ainda não aplicaram os seus planos de arquitectura de paisagem", denuncia o arquitecto, esclarecendo que há outros concelhos como Oeiras que nem sequer criaram os projectos. A autarquia de Lisboa também não escapa às críticas de Ribeiro Telles, uma vez que existe, desde 2005, um projecto para a construção de bacias de retenção de águas ao longo do vale de Alcântara que não foi aplicado.
Tudo isso tem consequências, avisa o especialista e, enquanto não se aplicarem estes planos, será possível continuar a construir nos leitos das cheias, reduzir a reserva agrícola - que graças aos seus solos orgânicos retêm mais água em caso de inundações - ou edificar junto ao litoral onde o terreno seria mais permeável às chuvas. Segundo o arquitecto, o problema não está nas chuvas fortes que serão cada vez mais frequentes e inevitáveis num clima mediterrânico: "A questão central passa por garantir a circulação das águas tanto nos meios rurais como urbanos."
José Luís Zêzere, especialista em dinâmica de cheias do Centro de Estudos Geográficos da Universidade de Lisboa, defende que a região da Grande Lisboa continua "perigosamente" vulnerável às inundações repentinas, porque as situações complicadas detectadas em 1967 não foram eliminadas: "Nestes últimos 40 anos continuou-se a construir demasiado e perigosamente nos leitos de cheias", avisa o geógrafo, esclarecendo que, entretanto, a densidade urbanística foi crescendo nos vales do Trancão, de Odivelas, do Jamor ou da Laje.
Actualmente, explica José Luís Zêzere, os picos de cheia serão "muito piores" porque as bacias hidrográficas da região de Lisboa apresentam um nível de impermeabilização ainda mais elevado do que há 40 anos. Significa isto que a água não se infiltra nos solos, escorrendo rapidamente para as zonas baixas das cidades. Tal como aconteceu em Novembro de 1967. Ou, provavelmente, pior.

KÁTIA CATULO

DN


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2010 às 22:36)

Inundações na cidade de Lisboa (durante o Século XX e seus factores agravantes), por Pedro Elias Oliveira e Catarina Ramos:

http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/2002-74/74_02.pdf


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2010 às 11:24)

*Obras na rua de S. José só acabam em 2011*

A Câmara de Lisboa vai mesmo avançar com a reconstrução do colector da Rua de S. José, no intuito de evitar inundações como as do final da semana passada. A obra foi confirmada ontem pelo presidente António Costa no balanço do primeiro ano de mandato.
O concurso público para a adjudicação da intervenção, que o autarca classifica como "gigantesca", será aberto no próximo dia 20. De acordo com o vereador das Obras Municipais, Fernando Nunes da Silva, à solução prevista inicialmente, que implicava o esventramento total da rua, junta-se agora uma alternativa, que passa pela abertura de apenas alguns buracos para a entrada das máquinas e dos trabalhadores, que operarão no interior do próprio colector.
Apesar de minimizar o impacto ao nível do solo, esta solução é mais morosa e terá de ser suspensa em períodos de chuva intensa. Por isso, prevendo que a empreitada tenha início até ao final deste ano, Nunes da Silva adianta que a reconstrução do colector não estará pronta antes do Outono de 2011.
A intervenção na Rua de S. José foi anunciada ontem no âmbito do balanço do primeiro ano de mandato do executivo liderado por António Costa.

JN

*Acredite quem quiser ...*


----------



## Knyght (3 Nov 2010 às 13:14)

Caro amigo Gerofil,

É uma questão interessante, se por um lado o final de todos os vales a orografia fica quase plana e aí a construção ganha outras formas e outras possibilidades como também a vida para as pessoas fica mais fácil nas suas deslocações a pé, de mota ou de carro. Tudo é mais fácil até ao dia que a água cai forte e não há forma de escoar porque estão as sarjetas entupidas ou de outro lado as sessões de tubagem são mal calculados ou ainda pior mal construídos.

Uma das cidades mais chuvosas do mundo é Londres salvo erro, uma cidade industrial muito impermeabilizada. Contudo os erros são para serem corrigidos com os anos, com estudos e projectos.

Além desse aspecto temos de perceber que há zonas como a Ribeira do Porto, que está em 3 níveis e as pessoas sabem que há alturas que tem de libertar pois a água ira inundar, mas temos também de saber que há zonas que isso não irá acontecer pois o espaço é limitado.

E aí temos de encontrar outras soluções e nunca ir pelo mínimos...

É a minha opinião


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2010 às 13:29)

Knyght disse:


> Uma das cidades mais chuvosas do mundo é Londres salvo erro, uma cidade industrial muito impermeabilizada. Contudo os erros são para serem corrigidos com os anos, com estudos e projectos.



Knyght, a precipitação anual em Londres é <600mm distribuídos ao longo do ano. Penso que nem tenha nenhum mês com uma precipitação média superior a 70mm.


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2010 às 13:47)

Sim, Londres não é assim tão chuvosa e muito longe de ser das mais chuvosas do mundo. Tem tempo muito encoberto mas erradamente as pessoas pensam que tem muita chuva, mas não tem assim tanta. Aliás, chove menos em Londres que em Lisboa, e menos de metade do que chove no Porto ou em Braga por exemplo.

Normal 1970-2000

Londres (Greenwich): 583.6mm (*)
Lisboa (Geofísico): 725.8mm
Porto (S.Gens): 1224,3mm


----------



## Knyght (3 Nov 2010 às 17:18)

A neve não entra nessas contas penso eu de que certo?


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2010 às 17:36)

Knyght disse:


> A neve não entra nessas contas penso eu de que certo?



Entra sim. Todo o tipo de precipitação, quer seja sólida ou líquida.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2010 às 23:49)

A minha intenção foi meramente de apresentar factos de que se vem falando há muitos anos, no sentido de protagonizar uma discussão relativamente ao assunto em questão (basta verificar que são artigos de diversas proveniências). Evidentemente não expos uma opinião propriamente da minha autoria.
Mais interessante será discutir a influência de em Lisboa existir a junção das redes pluviais e de esgotos do que estar a contabilizar a precipitação que se faz em forma de neve .


----------



## Knyght (4 Nov 2010 às 04:51)

Acho que fizes-te muito bem em colocar este assunto a debate, só dialogando é que podemos ser construtivos


----------



## Golden Fields (5 Nov 2010 às 19:13)

Chove mais em Évora que em Londres também 
A questão é que enquanto em Évora chove muitas vezes de forma torrencial subindo os índices pluviométricos e diexando muitos dias de sol e céu azul em Londres está esmagadoramente o céu cinzento e uns chuviscos agora e daqui a pouco. O mesmo de Évora para Portugal.


----------



## irpsit (6 Nov 2010 às 12:15)

Concordo completamente, Vince. Londres pode ter tempo constantemente encoberto e com chuviscos, mas raramente passa disso.

Já em Portugal, chove geralmente mais intensamente que os chuviscos britânicos, e por vezes chove torrencialmente várias vezes ao longo de um mês. Embora em Portugal também abundam os períodos de seca.

Na Islândia, Reykjavík (igualmente costa atlântica), onde já vivi, também chove mais do que Londres, e com precipitação distribuída ao longo do ano. O tempo também tende a ser cinzento, mas menos que Londres, mas devido à influência polar, por vezes pode ter vários dias soalheiros, quando os ventos sopram de norte. As tempestades são também frequentes, e bem mais intensas do que Reino Unido.

Já na Europa central, os invernos costumam ter pouca precipitação (e quase toda sob a forma de neve), apesar de tempo cinzento, e a maioria da precipitação caí no verão, sob chuvas torrenciais (trovoadas). Mas no geral, o tempo é bem mais soalheiro do que Londres e os verões bem mais quentes. Já precipitação mais abundante de neve ocorre na Escandinávia.

Talvez os Açores sejam mesmo o local mais chuvoso na Europa. Seria interessante comparar estes vários sítiose, em termos de números de precipitação anual. Eu acrescento estes valores:

Londres: 583.6mm
Lisboa (Geofísico): 725.8mm
Porto (S.Gens): 1224,3mm
Reykjavík: cerca de 1200 mm anuais
Costa da Escócia: cerca de 1400 mm anuais
Costa sul da Islândia (montanhas): cerca de 4000 mm anuais



Vince disse:


> Sim, Londres não é assim tão chuvosa e muito longe de ser das mais chuvosas do mundo. Tem tempo muito encoberto mas erradamente as pessoas pensam que tem muita chuva, mas não tem assim tanta. Aliás, chove menos em Londres que em Lisboa, e menos de metade do que chove no Porto ou em Braga por exemplo.
> 
> Normal 1970-2000
> 
> ...


----------

